# 04 GTI motor mounts



## Jjm64123 (May 29, 2015)

Hey all,
So i am now to owning a VW and to this forum! My VW needs a little work, which i knew was going to happen. One thing im noticing is that while idling is maing some crazy shaking underneith the car. I checked the exhaust which was replaced with an aftermarket cat back and to the best of my site i dont think that is it. So i have been doing some reading and am starting to think i may need some motor mounts. The car has 130,000 so is probably due for some. I hope i am posting to the right section so sorry if this is wrong. Now my question is how many mounts are on the mk4 gti 1.8t manual? Also how many hold up the tranny also? Ive done some searching for mounts and they dont seem to expensive i just dont know how to search for the correct ones. . . . i have come to see that ECS tuning is a good site. Thanks for the help and cant wait to get to work on the car!


----------



## dohimer (Jun 15, 2010)

There are three mounts you'd replace, two engine and one called the dog bone. For the dog bone you can get the inserts for it as it comes apart (with some ingenuity) if you don't have a vise. For the two motor mounts you can get oem replacements or upgrade to a stage 1 or 2 mount. There are a few companies that sell them. A quick search will help you out there in the 1.8 or mkiv forums. If you opt for the stage 1 or 2 mounts (including dog bone) you will feel more vibrations from the engine. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------

